# Cryptorchidism



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Rowan has only had one testicle drop so far. The vet doesn't seem too concerned, but definitely suggests neutering at some point during his adolescence so that the undescended testicle doesn't become cancerous. Everything I've read online also suggests neutering. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this? I've read if they don't drop at the same time, chances are the other one won't drop. Has anyone had a dog that had a testicle that dropped late (his is at least 6 weeks delayed). Both of Otto's had dropped by his first vet appointment so this is my first experience with waiting. Rowan is 14 weeks today (time is flying)!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never had a pup with it. My only first hand experience was with a horse. Because I like the wide jawline on horses left a stud, I didn't have the surgery done till he was 2 1/2. A couple of years ago I tried looking into studies on dogs. While vets say they need to be neutered, and I don't disagree. I couldn't find any studies showing the pros, and cons of waiting till the pup is 18 months. If it were my pup, this is what I would be searching for.
Because some studies show dogs that have Cryptorchidism also have a higher rate of hip dysplasia, and knee problems. It makes me wonder if its due to the Cryptorchidism, or the neutering at 6 months. Maybe a combination of the two. If you find out more information on the subject, please share it with us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found this article, but I don't know if its going to give you any information, than you already have. And as others I have found in the past, it does not give any percentages by age.

http://caninegeneticreserve.com/doc...in_dogs_-_how_why_and_what_to_do_about_it.pdf


----------

